# Ethernet card and Graphics card Problem



## guro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi to all my name is Guro and i'm new to the FreeBSD OS. Yesterday i installed FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE in my laptop. I wonder if my network ethernet card RealTek 8168C is operative with the FreeBSD?
 I haven't test it yet as in dmesg i see the card but in ifconfig i get fwe0 interface which is for firewire ethernet emulation. I type dhclient -b fwe0 but no connection to internet. So i decided to build a custom kernel and exclude the firewire from it.
 Do u suggest to keep in the new kernel configuration file only the re corresponding entry for the card and delete all the other NICs entries?
 Also i have an NVIDIA 8400M GS which sometimes is recognized other not!How can i figure out if the card is usable from the system?
 Note: At installation i enter warp_screensaver but it doesn't works and in dmesg i get error 19 for module_register_init the screensaver.Does this mean the nvidia card is not working?
 Finally if i manage to get the internet connection to the FreeBSD how can i send to the forums the dmesg log from the bash shell, in order to see the configuration of the system?
 Thanks for ur time


----------



## guro (Jan 13, 2009)

sorry i couldn't find the edit button so i write another message to say that i installed the custom kernel without firewire ethernet emulation and ip but now the network card doesn't even appear in dmesg log !


----------



## vermaden (Jan 13, 2009)

guro said:
			
		

> I wonder if my network ethernet card RealTek 8168C is operative with the FreeBSD?



7.1-RELEASE does not support Realtek 8168C unfortunelly, but there are some patches for the re(4) driver to make it work with it, but I do not have any links this time, maybe someone will add them here.

You will have to rebuild kernel after that, but http://freebsd.org/handbook will help you here.

Also what is this laptop (model/other hardware)?



			
				guro said:
			
		

> Also i have an NVIDIA 8400M GS which sometimes is recognized other not!How can i figure out if the card is usable from the system?



Every graphics card is usable with the x11 VESA driver, but you may download nVidia binary driver from nvidia.com you may also install this driver using FreeBSD's Ports.


----------



## guro (Jan 13, 2009)

it's weird but i shutdown -p now the os after restart it before loading the os i pull over ethernet cable and plugged it after i login as superuser.dmesg log shows the re0 interface with the exact name of the card and now internet works fine!!
(note: not completely fine as sometimes the card is not recognized by the os !!)

 I managed to configure nvidia with xorg but can't do the same with the synaptics touchpad.Xorg says '(EE) No input driver matching "synaptics" ' but i dont know what is the name of the driver to put in so i dont have mouse but when i write X -config /myconfig/file nvidia screen appears ( can i change this screen? )
 Although nvidia card seems not the exact model in pciconf -lv in xorg conf file it has the exact model just need to change "nv" to "nvidia" and add a line to /boot/loader.conf. Can i use nvidia with the console?
 Weird2: I build custom kernel with only my nic support i delete all other entries and i get less possibilities in recognizing the card. Don't know what to say maybe its all in my mind 
 my laptop is constructed here in greece ( show dont expect much ) but it has intel core 2 duo t8100, nvidia 8400M GS, Realtek HDA sound, Realtek NIC, 2GB RAm, CD/DVD recorder, in-built usb-bluetooth, tv-tuner, card readers, firewire, wireless, camera, hdmi output, 250GB WD HD.
 The bad thing is that nic is not recognized with possibility=1.
Can u help me with the configuration of the synaptics in xorg?


----------



## guro (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for any help i manage to solve my problems now starting to learn the new os
bye


----------

